# Alphacool 360/360LT



## rackcity (10. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

Die 360LT ist ja neuer als die normale 360er.

Vom Preis her sind sie gleich. Die 360er hat einen größeren Radiator und eine andere Pumpe.

Welche wäre denn zu empfehlen? Möglichst die mit der leiseren Pumpe sofern bekannt.

Von der Leistung her sollte sich zwischen 30mm und 25mm ja nicht viel tun, oder?

Grüße


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2019)

Schau dir mal diese Kit an -  
Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x140mm - Komplettset | DIY Kits CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
 Zum entkoppeln der AGB pumpen Kombo schau dir mal das Shoggy an  
Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 - Schwarze Ausfuehrung | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

 Im Grunde wird es wieder ein rebrand der Silent Loop sein und da ist ja die Pumpenausfallrate sehr sportlich.


----------



## rackcity (11. Juni 2019)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal diese Kit an -
> Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x140mm - Komplettset | DIY Kits CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
> Zum entkoppeln der AGB pumpen Kombo schau dir mal das Shoggy an
> Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 - Schwarze Ausfuehrung | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
> ...



Schaut gar nicht schlecht aus. Habe allerdings bis dato 0 Erfahrung mit einer "Custom" wakü.

Reicht ein 280er Radiator aus um im zweifel auch einen der großen Ryzen 3000er gekühlt zu bekommen?


----------



## Ace (11. Juni 2019)

Ein 280er Radi langt für eine CPU, solltest du die Grafikkarte noch mit einbinden musst du erweitern.
Das Set ist echt günstig,würde ich direkt zuschlagen.


----------



## rackcity (11. Juni 2019)

Danke für die Infos.

Was wäre denn die alternative wenn ich die GPU mit einbinden möchte?

Hatte mir was in Richtung 2080ti + 3900(x) vorgestellt.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juni 2019)

Wenn du es billig und Leistungsstark haben möchtest, dann MORA   - EXTERN
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/25000

 Ich habe selber schon etwas Fläche, nur wenn man es leise haben will, dann gibt es leider nur eins und das heißt noch mehr Fläche.
Ein Mora 360LT mit Artic P12 Fans kommt dich auf knappe 210 euro .
 Wenn du jetzt dein Gehäuse vollstopfst mit Radiatoren dann wirst du nie die Fläche erreichen und weit aus Teurer aussteigen.  
 Eines ist bei Custom loops gewiss, irgendwann endet man beim Auquero und mit steigender Last auch irgendwann beim MORA (wenn man es leise haben will)


----------



## rackcity (11. Juni 2019)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wenn du es billig und Leistungsstark haben möchtest, dann MORA   - EXTERN
> http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/25000
> 
> Ich habe selber schon etwas Fläche, nur wenn man es leise haben will, dann gibt es leider nur eins und das heißt noch mehr Fläche.
> ...




Okay,

Was sagst du zum System vom Alphacool? Das oben verlinkte und das 240er Radi set für die 2080(ti)? Wären halt 2 Radiatoren, ob das Sinn macht?!

Hätte natürlich gern alles innen verbaut und möglichst leise und vor allem simpel. 

Welches Case würde sich da empfehlen?


----------



## Ace (12. Juni 2019)

Du kannst dir noch einen 360 Radi dazu nehmen ab 70 Euro + 3x Lüfter je nach Modell 20-30 Euro+Kühler für die 2080ti  ca 100-150 Euro und 4 Anschlüsse 10-15 Euro schon haste alles zusammen.
Mora mit Lüfter 210 Euro + das Set von Alphacool 180 Euro + Kühler für deine 2080 ca 100-150 Euro  je nach Geschmack.
Oder Mora+Lüfter+CPU Kühler+GPU Kühler+Pumpe+AGB+Anschlüsse+Schlauch+Flüssigkeit alles einzeln, das kostet aber einiges.
Gibt viele Möglichkeiten was zu machen je nach Budget,wenn du anfangen möchtest ist das Set vollkommen ok und erweiterbar mit der Zeit.
Als Case Lian Li O11 Dynamic wenn es dir gefällt
Alles Budget Frage

Lian Li o11 Dynamic Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## rackcity (12. Juni 2019)

Wenn ich jetzt allerdings hergehe und GPU + CPU mit einem 360/420er Radiator betreiben will, habe ich denke schlechte Karten?

Möchte es natürlich irgendwo vernünftig und halbwegs sauber, schön machen. 

Ob sich aber eine Wakü lohnt für die GPU? Ziehe die GPU nicht hoch in der Regel, würde aber schöner aussehen..

Wäre ja dann die o.g für CPU und die 240 GPX für die GPU. Round about 360€


----------



## Narbennarr (12. Juni 2019)

Eine GPU profitiert deutlich mehr von WaKü als eine CPU. Radi fläche solle sich mindestens bei 240er pro Komponenten liegen, besser mehr!


----------



## Ace (12. Juni 2019)

rackcity schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt allerdings hergehe und GPU + CPU mit einem 360/420er Radiator betreiben will, habe ich denke schlechte Karten?
> 
> Möchte es natürlich irgendwo vernünftig und halbwegs sauber, schön machen.
> 
> ...



Also für eine GPU lohnt das schon, ich Persönlich mag es nicht so wenn die Luft gekühlte Karte ständig bei 70° + ist 
je kühler desto besser und ich denke auch langlebiger.
Man kann ja auch klein anfangen in dem du dir das Set kaufst und dann weiter siehst.Du kannst ja dann einen 360er dazu holen 
oder einen zweiten, und dann den 280er hier im Marktplatz verkaufen zb. dann haste 2x 360 im Gehäuse was langt für beide Sachen,alles möglich.

Ich hatte schon einiges an Custom Wasserkühlung das wurde mir zu teuer mit der Zeit, habe im Moment auch eine Alphacool Eisbaer 240 drin und die Alphacool Eiswolf 240 für die Vega 64.
Ich stelle auch nach und nach um,hab das Fractal Design Meshify C Mini jetzt verkauft und nehme das Lian Li O11 in weiß
dazu einen AGB, neue Anschlüsse und Schlauch,dann wechsel ich den CPU kühler und den Radi und verkaufe dann die Eisbar wieder.
das selbe werde ich mit der Grafikkarte machen im laufe der Zeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rackcity (12. Juni 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Also für eine GPU lohnt das schon, ich Persönlich mag es nicht so wenn die Luft gekühlte Karte ständig bei 70° + ist
> je kühler desto besser und ich denke auch langlebiger.
> Man kann ja auch klein anfangen in dem du dir das Set kaufst und dann weiter siehst.Du kannst ja dann einen 360er dazu holen
> oder einen zweiten, und dann den 280er hier im Marktplatz verkaufen zb. dann haste 2x 360 im Gehäuse was langt für beide Sachen,alles möglich.
> ...




Wie schaut das bei Dir mit den Spannungswandlern vom Board aus? Bekommen die noch halbwegs Luft?


----------



## Ace (12. Juni 2019)

Ja.der hintere Lüfter hat Luft rein gesaugt,aber wie gesagt das Gehäuse hab ich seid einer Woche nicht mehr,ich sollte mein Lian Li denke ich die Tage bekommen.


----------



## rackcity (12. Juni 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Ja.der hintere Lüfter hat Luft rein gesaugt,aber wie gesagt das Gehäuse hab ich seid einer Woche nicht mehr,ich sollte mein Lian Li denke ich die Tage bekommen.



Ok, danke.

Dann wirds denke erst mal der 280er für die CPU und der 240er für die GPU.


----------



## Ace (12. Juni 2019)

Das heilst du möchtest auch die Eiswolf für die 2080 holen ?


----------



## rackcity (12. Juni 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Das heilst du möchtest auch die Eiswolf für die 2080 holen ?



ist eine Überlegung, ja.


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Juni 2019)

@ rackcity
 Wenn du die GPU einbinden willst, dann würde ich die Alphacool GPX einzeln kaufen(Kühler+passiv Element). Die Pumpe im Set ist stark genug für so einen Kreislauf 
 Aber 280er und 240er für diese Kombo(an HW) ist schon sportlich, stelle dich mal auf hohe Drehzahlen ein(besonders wenn man intern verbaut) oder lebe mit einer hohen Wassertemperatur.
 Rechne dir es durch, welche Kosten auf dich zukommen, wenn du nur einen Mora extern hast und intern nichts 



Ace schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon einiges an Custom Wasserkühlung das wurde mir zu teuer mit der Zeit



 Schau ja ab und zu bei Shpock rein.
Ein ehemaliger Wakuenutzer hat sich von seinen Bauteilen getrennt -  ist ihm alle zu teuer geworden. Ein Aquero 5Lt und einen Haufen Fittinge um 35 euro, die Fittinge sind mit 16/11 zwar Exoten aber man bekommt auch ZMT Schläuche dafür.Eine Aquastream habe ich neu bei einem Händler, lokal gekauft, um 32 euro.Wenn man nach Schnapper sucht, dann findet man diese und dann ist das Thema Wakue zwar noch immer teuer, aber eher bezahlbarer.  

[Geschröpft wird man immer bei den GPU- Blöcken, selbst die Alphacool GPX-Serie die Modular ist. Da kostet der reine Kühlkörper ohne den GPX Kühler, als Upgrade ~ 60 euro je nach Modell auch 70 euro.Fullcover ist ein anderer Maßstab, die starten bei 120 euro und enden bei 170 euro, aber das kennst du sicher]


----------



## rackcity (12. Juni 2019)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> @ rackcity
> Wenn du die GPU einbinden willst, dann würde ich die Alphacool GPX einzeln kaufen(Kühler+passiv Element). Die Pumpe im Set ist stark genug für so einen Kreislauf
> Aber 280er und 240er für diese Kombo(an HW) ist schon sportlich, stelle dich mal auf hohe Drehzahlen ein(besonders wenn man intern verbaut) oder lebe mit einer hohen Wassertemperatur.
> Rechne dir es durch, welche Kosten auf dich zukommen, wenn du nur einen Mora extern hast und intern nichts
> ...




Wenn ich jedoch CPU und GPU via externen Kreislauf betreibe, sollte ein 280mm für CPU und 240mm für GPU ausreichen für kühle temps und ruhe?

kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen das die Alphacool mit dem 280er Radiator bei der CPU überfordert ist? Genau so der 240 Radiator mit Pumpe?!

Möchte außen wirklich nichts verbauen.


@Ace hängt bei Dir der 240 und 280 Radiator an der selben Pumpe?


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Juni 2019)

Wenn die Radiatoren Frischluft abbekommen, dann wird auch dein Delta sinken.
 Nur muss man dann die Abwärme der Radiatoren auch aus dem Case herausbekommen.
 (Mit Delta meint man Umgebungstemperatur - Maximalen Wassertemperatur = Delta)
 Dank der Hitze gerade habe ich auch ein last Wasser von an die 35 Grad (Overwatch)
 Das ergibt ein delta von 8 bei mir. Das kann man beeinflussen, in dem man die Lüfter einfach höher drehen lässt. Nachteil Lautstärke, für mich sind meine Lüfter @900rpm schon zu laut.

Zu deiner eigentlichen Frage, die Flache ist ausreichend wenn man auf silent verzichtet.
 Oder du stellst dir eine Lüfterkurve ein und lebst mit einem Last – Wasser, welches knapp unter 40 Grad ist.Man darf nicht vergessen, nicht jeder Radiator ist gleich, es kommt auf die Dicke an, diese sind eher auf Push pull ausgelegt, dann auch auf das Netz bzw. die Anzahl der Fins(dichte). Ausgelegt auf hohe Drehzahl oder eher low Rpm usw.

 Aber denke einmal nach, rein von der Verlustleistung ist eine 2080TI ~ bei 250 W/270watt + ein Ryzen 3900X.Wenn man den ordentlich vcore gibt vl 150 bis 200Watt?
 Best case 400 Watt - gehen ja, nur leise nur unter den oben genannten Bedingungen wenn man überhaupt unter 40 Grad (W) bleiben kann, bei diesen Backofentemperaturen.


----------



## rackcity (13. Juni 2019)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wenn die Radiatoren Frischluft abbekommen, dann wird auch dein Delta sinken.
> Nur muss man dann die Abwärme der Radiatoren auch aus dem Case herausbekommen.
> (Mit Delta meint man Umgebungstemperatur - Maximalen Wassertemperatur = Delta)
> Dank der Hitze gerade habe ich auch ein last Wasser von an die 35 Grad (Overwatch)
> ...



Sollte aber dennoch leiser als unter Luft sein?

Müsste ich mit Leben, einen Mora würde ich ungern verbauen wollen, sieht jetzt nicht so pralle aus.. 

Alternative wären dann eben nur 2 360er oder 420er..


Ich fasse zusammen:

Wenn ich es halbwegs leise haben möchte und intern:

2x 360 Radi + Kühler GPU/CPU + Pumpe + AGB + Anschlüsse/Schläuche + Flüssigkeit

Wenn ja, werde ich es denke ich so machen.

Dann fällt das Alphacool setup weg wenn ich durch den 280er und 240er nicht relativ "silent" bin.

Wobei 180€ für das Setup mit dem 280 Radi ja schon ganz günstig ist.. Dann noch einen 360 dazu kaufen und den 360 für CPU und 280 für GPU verwenden?

Oder doch mit nem Mora? Wäre halt bei einem Umbau einfacher.. hmmmmm

Wie gesagt, habe davon wirklich keine ahnung.

Sollte jedoch wie gesagt intern sein nach bester möglichkeit, Geld ist erst mal nicht so wichtig. Sollte gut aussehen..

Case wird dann das genannte Lian Li


Oder doch einen Mora? Wäre natürlich dann für Arbeiten im Gehäuse einfacher....


----------



## IICARUS (13. Juni 2019)

Für ein Mora musst du nicht zwingend Radiatoren verbauen.

Wobei einen würde ich als Notbetrieb mindestens verbauen oder du baust dir jetzt zwei interne Radiatoren ein und schaust erst mal ob du mit der Kühlleistung und der Lautstärke der Lüfter zufrieden bist, denn bei mir war es im Grunde schon ok mit dem 420+240 Radiatoren und teste ich bei mir jetzt wo auch die Grafikkarte mit eingebunden ist nur die internen Radiatoren komme ich im Winter auf etwa 800 U/min aller Lüfter und im Hochsommer halt bis 1100 U/min. Der Rechner ist dann zwar nicht lautlos aber laut im Grunde auch nicht. 

Mit dem Mora ist es natürlich ganz was anderes, da muss ich normalerweise nicht über 500 U/min gehen und mein Rechner ist dann sogar unter Last lautlos.


----------



## Ace (13. Juni 2019)

Ich habe beide pumpen laufen,ich höre sie nicht,wenn du das Geld hast und du dir das Lian Li kaufst,würde ich Persönlich 2x 360er nehmen,
was dir optisch  besser gefällt entscheidest du ja am Ende.Falsch machste mit dem Mora auch nichts musst halt nur die Schläuche länger machen und vielleicht 2 Schnellkupplungen
mit rein zum trennen.


----------



## Ace (16. Juni 2019)

Wenn es dich Interessiert,ich bin gerade am Basteln mit dem Lian Li O11 und meinen beiden AIO's
Lüfter sind noch nicht da und mein anderes Mainboard ist noch in der RMA,ist mein Ersatz Board drin
aber läuft alles gut bis jetzt,hab mal schwarz,weiß gemacht ist ja auch Geschmackssache bei der Farbe
bin weg von RGB zu viel bunt und blink..blink... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rackcity (21. Juni 2019)

Habe mich nun entschieden.

Es wird doch ein 9900k + 2080. Zur 2080ti sehe ich keinen wirklichen Sinn. Spiele ja nur auf WQHD, da reicht die 2080 dicke.

Intel weil ich noch nebenher viel ARMA spiele und die IPC wird bei den neuen ryzen sicher nicht besser sein als bei Intel.

Geplant ist jetzt (ich hoffe ich habe eure Gedankengänge richtig verstanden und verarbeitet und es "passt"):


Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x140mm - Komplettset | DIY Kits CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany (weil es wirklich unschlagbar günstig ist)
+ 
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360mm Radiator | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
+
Wasserkuehlung Kuehlfluessigkeit Eiswasser Pastel White | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusaetze | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
+
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS Black Edition ab €' '23,14 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 2x
+
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Black Edition ab €' '17,54 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 3x
+
https://geizhals.de/modmymachine-shoggy-sandwich-v2-schwarz-sho002-a1340943.html


Jetzt bin ich nur bei den Schrauben/Schläuche/Anschlüsse überfragt.

Welche mit Rückkopplung wären nicht schlecht das beim Ausbau der Saft nicht rausläuft.

Reicht der AGB für einen Kreislauf mit 2 Radis?

Lüfter in LED wären nicht schlecht (weiß) - allerdings hatte ich bis Dato immer die E-loops, die waren top. Gibt es überhaupt vernünftige LED Lüfter die was taugen und ruhig sind?

Karte: https://geizhals.de/msi-geforce-rtx-2080-sea-hawk-ek-x-v372-037r-a1900022.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Gehäuse: https://geizhals.de/lian-li-pc-o11-dynamic-schwarz-pc-o11dx-a1804800.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


Grüße


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2019)

rackcity schrieb:


> Habe mich nun entschieden.
> 
> Es wird doch ein 9900k + 2080. Zur 2080ti sehe ich keinen wirklichen Sinn. Spiele ja nur auf WQHD, da reicht die 2080 dicke.
> 
> ...



Sonst passt es so weit,Lüfter ist Geschmackssache,


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2019)

doppelt


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2019)

Danke Ace.

Bzgl. der Karte brauche ich nichts? Konnte da jetzt nicht herauslesen was das für Anschlüsse an der Karte sind und ob ich dafür nicht noch einen Anschluss separat brauche. Ich gehe mal von aus?

Gruß


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2019)

Die Karte hat G1/4 Anschlüsse wie in den anderen Komponenten hab ich oben verlinkt ,entweder die mit Winkel
ja nach dem wie der Radi verbaut wird damit die Schläuche nicht so knicken oder gerade Anschlüsse.
Ich habe an meiner Karte 2x die mit Winkel zb.da bin ich flexibler ob ich den Schlauch lieber oben oder unten haben möchte.

Du  kannst dir ja hier mal in dem Thread die Bilder anschauen,wie andere ihre Schläuche verlegen
oder sie ihre WaKü aufgebaut haben mit Anschlüssen,Winkel usw

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...1606-wakue-bilderthread.html?highlight=Bilder


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2019)

Danke Danke! Sorry, nicht geschnallt.

Oben werde ich denke den 360er verbauen und an der Front den 280er.

Lüfter hinten fürs Board.

AGB unten mit Shoggy 

Dauerhaftes eingefärbtes Wasser nach Möglichkeit in Weiß gibt es nicht? Du meintest ja von Showfarbe die nur kurz hält. Oder in Blau?

Wenn nicht, dann eben normales Wasser.


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2019)

doppelt


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2019)

Die Eiswasser Pastel Farben sehen zwar gut aus  aber der Hinweis steht unten nicht umsonst.

*Weitere Hinweise*
"Bitte beachten Sie, dass trotz der  erreichten technischen Verbesserungen die Pastellflüssigkeiten als reine  Modding- bzw. Show-Flüssigkeit nur für kurze Zeit einzusetzen. Die  Farbpartikel können sich bei längerem Stillstand des Kreislaufs absetzen  und ggf. Komponenten verstopfen oder die Pumpe verkleben. Wir  empfehlen, das System täglich für mindestens eine Stunde in Betrieb zu  nehmen, um dies zu verhindern oder zu verzögern."


Ich würde was ohne UV-aktiv nehmen such dir was raus was dir gefällt oder einfach klar.

Fertiggemisch fuer deine Modding Wasserkuehlung online kaufen | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2019)

irgendwas stimmt mit dem Forum nicht


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2019)

Beiträge sind weg,Beiträge sind doppelt,irgendwas läuft schief im Forum


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2019)

Ja, war gerade auch verwirrt. Als letzter Post standest du aber meiner war der letzte Post?!

Forum war bei mir vorhin auch down mit einem Datenbank error.

Ok top, dann was ohne UV-Aktiv und Anschlüsse mit Winkel.

Ich danke Dir Ace. Sollte eigentlich bald los gehen.. Zögere aber noch.. Wobei ich von Ryzen nicht viel erwarte 

Sind dann gesamt ~440€


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Juni 2019)

Ich sags gleich bei der Abwärme die du erzeugen wirst wird dein Wasser in die Richtung >40grad gehen(immer last Wasser). Villeicht schaffst du es mit entsprechender Drehzahl unter 40 Grad zu halten, mehr aber auch nicht.(Auch wenn du dich jetzt noch gegen einen Mora sträubst, bleibst du am Thema Wakue drann dann wird er kommen  )

 Zu deiner PC config:
 Warte ab, Ryzen 3000 startet ja bald – Das einzige was man weiß, Amd hat in punkto IPC aufgeholt und die scheint recht ordenlich zu sein. Wie viel % am ende des Tages wirklich sind wirst du nur durch unabhängige Tests herausfinden  
 Wenn die Karten von AMD und INTEL am Tische liegen, entscheide.  

 Bezüglich deiner Wakue:
 Flüssigkeit: Wenn du im Kreislauf nur Kupfer,Messing,Nikel hast – dann reicht Destiliertes Wasser vollkommen aus. Ich hatte noch nie einen Biobefall sonder nur gekipptes Kühlmittel (inovatek -protect) und einen Weichmacherbefall (durch den Wasserzusatz, kann es dies aus dem Schlauch herauslösen - mit der Zeit. Da kann man mit anderen Schlauchtypen abhilfe schaffen. Norprene oder von EK den ZMT)
 Hier im Forum wird gerne das Doubleprotect Ultra empfohlen.

 Wenn du das ganze noch steuern willst(wenn dein MB das zb nicht kann), empfehle ich das Quadro von Aquacomputer und einen Temperatursensor im Kreislauf.  
Aquacomputer QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter | Steuergeraete Zubehoer | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Eiszapfen Temperatursensor Plug G1/4 - Deep Black | Sensor Temperatur | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2019)

Ja der Quadro und der Sensor wäre noch zu empfehlen da kannst du auch mehr wie 4 Lüfter dran machen.
Die Arctic haben 0,96W bei 1800U/min die du ja Regeln kannst.
Wenn du noch paar Euro sparen möchtest nimmst du diese Lüfter,ich habe selber 7 Stück verbaut und die sind Leise und haben druck,
dazu kannst du sie alle miteinander verbinden und 25 Euro für ein 5er Pack ist unschlagbar als deine 5 Stück für 100 euro.
Und durch das gesparte Geld ist der Quadro noch mit drin
Sollte dich der weiße Aufkleber stören auf den Lüftern gibts noch das dazu, oder ab machen.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...g=hardwarelux00-21&tag=hardwarelux00-21&psc=1

Alternative Lüfter 
https://geizhals.de/arctic-p14-pwm-p...-a1920538.html
https://geizhals.de/arctic-p12-pwm-p...-a1920167.html


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

Habe den 9900k nur genommen weil ich ihn günstiger kriege. Dementsprechend ist das Angebot gut. Das mit Ryzen ist natürlich noch im Hinterkopf.. Schwierig.

Ja, bin mir mit einem Mora noch nicht ganz so sicher.


Bin ehrlich gesagt hin und her gerissen.

Bei nem Mora steige ich ja unterm Schnitt teurer aus?


Mora + Lüfter + AGB + Schläuche + Anschlüsse, ...


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2019)

oder gebraucht was suchen

Water Cool MO-RA 360 9 x 120mm Radiator, PC Wasserkuehlung  | eBay

ansonsten deine Entscheidung, du weißt jetzt was du alles brauchst,du weißt wo du alles findest, konfiguriere dir das so wie es dir gefällt da du es auch Einbauen musst 
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten wie du siehst von günstig bis unendlich Teuer.


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2019)

Weißt Du ob man beim Lian Li die Anschlüsse für den Mora nach außen legen kann? Oder muss man bohren?

E: Fange jetzt jedenfalls erst einmal so an wie mit Dir besprochen gestern, Ace.

Wenn mich die Temperaturen nicht überzeugen und mir einfach die Leistung fehlt kann ich ja noch immer im Zweifel einen Mora dazu hängen. oder auf 2x 360mm Updaten oder ggf. 3x 360mm

Ansonsten laufen eben 1x 360mm, 1x 280mm und Mora im zweifel.

Ist denke zu "Beginn" um in die Thematik reinzukommen der beste weg. Checke da noch nicht so ganz durch.


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2019)

ja wie gesagt was du an Budegt hast,mach das beste daraus,dann erweitern wenn es nicht langt oder sparen. Die Anschlüsse kannst du auch hinten durch die Slotblenden führen oder mit so was zum anbringen.

Slotblende mit 2x G1/4" Durchfuehrung | Slotblenden | Gehaeuse & Hardware | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Juni 2019)

Ich möchte jetzt nicht belehrend wirken, aber denk einmal nach, du steckst jetzt sehr viel Geld in HW rein und so kurz vor dem Verkauf des Ryzen 3 – nur aus Panik sich einen 9900k zu kaufen ist einfach unlogisch!
 Wenn man den Leaks glauben kann und ich sag das einfach mal so, dann ist der 9900k noch immer gut jedoch eben nicht mehr die Spitze im Cpu ranking. Du müsstes den 9900k sehr günstig bekommen, weil ein 3800x ist nicht einmal ein Highend 8 kerner von amd bzw weiß man ja nichts über das OC potential und wie Ramtakt und timings an den Fps etwas ändern können!
 (AMD Ryzen 7 3800X surfaces in Geekbench, performs roughly similar to Core i9 9900K)
 Mein Tipp ob du ihn nun befolgen willst oder nicht, warte ab 

 Ich habe meinen Mora nun auch gebraucht gekauft, weil neu das Teil nicht schnell lieferbar war.
 Mein Glück, ich kannte den Verkäufer da ich vor einem Jahr bei ihm ein altes Aquero und fittinge erstanden habe.Schau einfach, dass der Mora in einem guten Zustand ist!

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
 Das alles gibts bei Aquatuning
 Beim Schlauch müsst du dann schauen wo du den Mora hinstellen willst, weil es muss ja noch extra 13/10 mm Schlauch gekauft werden ~ 3m – 5 euro
 Oder den teuren Weichmacher freien - Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch 12,7/9,6mm (3/8"ID) - Schwarz | Schlaeuche | Schlaeuche | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
 Einen gebrauchter mora laut dem link von Ace  ~ 90 euro  
 Neu artic p12 pwm - Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz, 120mm Value Pack ab €'*'20,19 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
 ~20 euro

Summe Aquatuning – 262,52
                                         5,00 euroSchlauch(ist jetzt nicht bei der Aquatuning Bestellung inkludiert)
                                       90,00 euro Mora gebraucht
                                       40,00 euro Artic p12 2x value pack
                     397,52  euro
 (Eine Schlauchdurchführung ist zu verwende falls dein Case keine hat)

 Edit:Wenn du den Newsletter von Aquatuning abonierst, gibts einen 5% Gutschein


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2019)

Budget ist wie gesagt kein Problem.

Empfinde aber das "fertige" Setup zu Beginn für mich als passend.

Wenn ich jetzt komplett Custom baue, ich glaube da kämen viele Fragezeichen in meinem Kopf auf. Habe ich vorhin schon gemerkt als ich versucht habe eine Konfig fürn Mora zusammen zu stellen.  Hatte wie gesagt nur Lukü zuvor.

E: Danke Razzor. Leuchtet ein und ich behalts mal im Hinterkopf!


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2019)

Er kann ja auch 4x180er Lüfter nehmen für den Mora sieht dann so aus anstatt 9x 120 mm
wie du siehst ist sehr viel möglich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2019)

Ja, ist ja "Custom" 

gibts da Einbußen bei der Lautstärke wenn man 180mm nutzt?


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2019)

Nö die kannste auch locker mit 500-800 U/min laufen lassen,schaufeln halt  mehr durch ihre Größe
180er Lüfter machen bei 25% Leistung wofür 120er Lüfter schon 50% brauchen im Schnitt.
Können aber bei höheren Drehzahlen auch lauter sein wie 120er, auch je nach Modell.


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2019)

Schei* drauf, machen wir es gleich halbwegs richtig.. Über kurz oder lang würd ich mich ohne einen Mora nur ärgern.


radi, agb, ..: Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x140mm - Komplettset | DIY Kits CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany -> 179,79€

Shoggy: Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 - Schwarze Ausfuehrung | Pumpenentkopplung | Pumpen | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany 6,89€

Quadro: Aquacomputer QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter | Steuergeraete Zubehoer | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany 39,89€

Sensor: Alphacool Eiszapfen Temperatursensor Plug G1/4 - Deep Black | Sensor Temperatur | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany 7,19€

Splitter (Mora): Aquacomputer SPLITTY9 Splitter fuer bis zu 9 Luefter oder aquabus-Geraete | Luefterzubehoer | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany 9,79€

4-Pin verlängerung: https://www.aquatuning.de/luftkuehl...44/phobya-4pin-pwm-verlaengerung-90cm-schwarz 4,99€

Anschlüsse: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...m-anschraubtuelle-900-drehbar-g1/4-deep-black 8,99€

Anschlüsse: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...mm-anschraubtuelle-g1/4-geraendelt-black-matt 4,99€

Lüfter: https://geizhals.de/arctic-p12-pwm-pst-schwarz-acfan00137a-a1920167.html 2x -> 40€

Lüfter Radi: https://geizhals.de/arctic-p14-pwm-pst-schwarz-acfan00125a-a1920533.html 2x -> 14€

Mora (gebraucht oder neu): http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/25000 169,95€

Standfuß Mora: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/22200 19,95€

Schlauch 3m für Mora: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...hf-13/10-3/8-id-klar-3m-9-8ft-retailbox?c=362 10,50€

Slotblende (Mora): https://www.aquatuning.de/gehaeuse-hardware/slotblenden/4405/slotblende-mit-2x-g1/4-durchfuehrung 9,98€

Wasser: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...asser-crystal-blue-fertiggemisch-1000ml?c=370 2x 1L -> 20€

gesamt: ~530€ sofern alles neu gekauft



Karte: MSI Sea Hawk 


Habe ich irgendwas vergessen an Anschlüssen und co für Mora, CPU, Graka? Ich glaube nicht, aber würdet ihr noch mal absegnen? 

2L Flüssigkeit sollte ausreichen? Oder doch eher gleich mehr kaufen?


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2019)

Warte ich schau mal drüber und editiere dann.
Wie weit steht der Mora ungefähr weg vom Rechner?du musst bedenken die 12 Lüfter wollen auch angeschlossen werden
und das muss ja auch zum PC,dann bräuchtest du noch so was hier wenn die 60 cm langen,ansonsten noch eine Verlängerung 
oder du machst den SPLITTY9 an den Mora mit dran und verlängerst dann mit einem Kabel zum Mainboard.Du brauchst noch 2 Anschlüsse für die
Grafikkarte, 4 Anschlüsse für die Slotblende und noch ein Schnellverschluss + 2 Anschlüsse!( einer ist ja bei dem Set mit dabei) damit du den Mora trennen kannst,die kannst du ja nach der Slotblende anschließen

 Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 9x 4Pin PWM 60cm - Schwarz | Luefterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
Phobya 4Pin PWM Verlaengerung 90cm - Schwarz | Luefterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset G1/4 - Black | Schnellkupplungen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Juni 2019)

Die wirst noch zwei 13/10 fittinge (gerade) extra brauchen wegen der Schlauchdurchführung.
 Poste einfach dann deinen finalen Warenkorb.

 Punkt Flüssigkeit, es reicht Destiliertes Wasser aus. Einfach alle Bauteile gründliche spülen vor dem  Einbau. Es gibt hier im Forum eine Anleitung wie man Radiatoren reinigt. Das Bezieht sich aber nur auf Netzradiatoren. Der Mora ist eine andere Art von Radiator – Röhrenradiator und hat Produktionsbedingt keine Lötreste (trotzdem einmal durchspülen mit Destilierten Wasser schadet nicht)


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2019)

Danke Ace!

@Razzor:

War jetzt eigentlich der Finale Warenkorb.

Wasser habe ich mit Blau versetzt genommen. Laut Google soll das taugen was ich genommen habe.

Alphacool HF 13/10 Schraubtuelle G1/4 - Deep Black | 13/10mm | Anschraubtuellen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany füge ich dann noch 2x hinzu.


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2019)

schau mal oben nach
also noch 8 Anschlüsse dazu dann haste alles und mit Winkel musst du schauen wie viele du benötigst
kannst ja zu Not zurück schicken oder im Forum verkaufen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juni 2019)

DP Ultra ist gut, ich nutze momentan auch destilliertes Wasser.


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> schau mal oben nach
> also noch 8 Anschlüsse dazu dann haste alles und mit Winkel musst du schauen wie viele du benötigst
> kannst ja zu Not zurück schicken oder im Forum verkaufen.



Schwer zu sagen. Habe das Case ja noch nicht und wie es mir von der Aufteilung her dann gefällt. Bei dir schauts ganz gut aus.

Werde ich denke mal 6mit Winkel und 6 ohne kaufen..


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2019)

Also bei mir hab ich ja die 7 Arctic verbaut, und die 2x 240 Radi schaffen das schon so weit gut,
da die Vega 64 doch recht Warm wird und der 8600K trotz Köpfen im Game um die 60 °hat
Habe mal 2 Stunden Battlefield 5 gespielt  ,die Lüfter unten laufen mit 7V und die 4 auf den Radi mit 1200U/min
hab ja mein Borad noch nicht zurück,und die CPU läuft Stock und ich kann die Vcore nicht ändern mit dem jetzigen Board.
Das geht dann noch weniger ,vorher hatte ich 4,5Ghz mit 1,168V und jetzt läuft die teilweise mit 1,232 V.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2019)

Ja das eh, der Mora wie im Setup kommt alles.
Mir hat nur die Anrodnung vom AGB/Radi z.B gefallen bei Dir, würd ich auch so probieren wollen..


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2019)

Final: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Kann oben nicht editieren, warum auch immer..


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2019)

Aktuell,ich habe mich mit den Anschlüssen Verrechnet da du 4 Stück brauchst für die Slotblende,2x Schnellverschluss,2x Grafikkarte und 2x Mora
Wie weit ist der Mo-Ra weg vom Rechner?

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2019)

Steht aufm Tisch hinter meinen zwei Monitoren, so der Plan. Also 1m + -

sehe deinen geposteten warenkorb nicht


Demnach:

4x normal slotblende 
2x Schnellverschluss
2x Grafikkarte gewinkelt
2x Mora (gerade?!)


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2019)

Ja mit den Winkeln siehst du ja ok dann ca. 2 Meter Schlauch ,dann passen die 3,3 Meter ja.


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2019)

Bin ich greade am überlegen.


280mm Radi -> Oben
AGB -> Unten rechts (ähnlich wie bei Dir)


d.h

Die Schläuche gehen so (jetzt rein vom Kopf her der "beste" Weg):

AGB zu Radi

Radi zu CPU

CPU zu Graka

Graka zu Slotblende -> Mora

Mora zu Slotblende -> AGB



Da ich dann aber von der Graka zur Slotblende gehe, bräuchte ich noch 1x einen Winkel, sonst knickt es zu stark und sieht shitte aus, denke ich

Den Ausgang von der Slotblende geht ja gerade zum AGB. Ob das allerdings gut aussieht wen da der Schlauch kerzen gerade einmal durchs Gehäuse zischt?


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2019)

Du kannst den Schlauch auch hinten lang legen,Slotblende ganz unten hin,schau mal auf mein Bild
das sind 2 Aussparungen hinter den Lüftern da kannst du rein und hinten am AGB raus


----------



## rackcity (22. Juni 2019)

Hast recht. Dann gehts vom Mora zurück hinten rum zum AGB

dann sollte es ja halbwegs vernünftig ausschauen.. 

Wahrscheinlich absolut beschissen.. 

Ich nehme mal zur Sicherheit zwei Winkel mehr.. Man weiß ja nie.

Demnach:


4x Anschluss für Slotblende
2x Winkel für Graka
2x Schnellverschluss (Anschluss -> Schnellverschluss -> Anschluss = 4x Anschluss Slotblende)
2x Anschluss für Mora
2x Winkel für den Fall der Fälle im Petto.

korrekt?


----------



## Ace (23. Juni 2019)

Ja,
Du kannst auch den Schlauch hinten durch führen,schau dir mal mein Bild an
da sind unten 2 Öffnungen ,machst die Slotblende ganz unten hin dann den Schlauch durch das erste Loch
unten dann hinten zum AGB zb.
Obwohl es so eigentlich geht 
Der **WaKü-Bastel-Bilder-Thread** (ungesplittet) !! Regelupdate, 1. Post beachten! - Seite 797


----------



## rackcity (23. Juni 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Ja,
> Du kannst auch den Schlauch hinten durch führen,schau dir mal mein Bild an
> da sind unten 2 Öffnungen ,machst die Slotblende ganz unten hin dann den Schlauch durch das erste Loch




Genau so war der Plan, ähnlich wie auf dem Post mit dem Bild von dir gerade.

Dann werd ich das mal so ordern. 

Mal schauen obs dann der 9900k wird oder doch der neue ryzen..


----------



## rackcity (3. November 2019)

Hallo,

Hier noch mal der Warenkorb:

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

Habe ich etwas vergessen von den Anschlüssen? Es ist zu lange her, ich meine, es passt alles.

Mora kommt noch dazu, deswegen der 3m Schlauch noch. 

CPU und GPU werden gekühlt.


----------



## IICARUS (3. November 2019)

Dein Warenkorb ist leer...


----------



## rackcity (3. November 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Dein Warenkorb ist leer...





Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany

jetzt?

karte: MSI GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER Sea Hawk EK X ab €' '865,01 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
case: Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic schwarz ab €' '125,61 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IICARUS (3. November 2019)

Ich würde ein Durchfluss Temperatursensor nehmen.
Diesen kannst überall verbauen, da er als Anschluss verbaut wird.
Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Aussengewinde G1/4 - black matt | Sensor Temperatur | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Gibt es auch von AquaComputer falls dir AC lieber ist.


----------



## rackcity (3. November 2019)

Ok, nehme ich mit. Der Rest passt soweit?

Zur Konfig kommt halt noch der MoRa dazu. Hoffe ich hab keine Anschlüsse oder was wichtiges vergessen.

Zum MoRa:

Soll ich den 360er nehmen oder 420er? 
Mit Standfuß und "blende"? 

Reichen die von mir im Warenkorb 3L Flüssigkeit aus zum befüllen?


----------



## IICARUS (3. November 2019)

Anschlüsse musst halt durchzählen, brauchst pro Komponente immer 2 Stück von.
Würde auch ein paar Winkeladapter 45° + 90° dazu tun und dann diesen Schlauch dazu nehmen:
Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm - 1m

Den Schlauch bekommst auch über Watercool wenn du dort ehe was bestellen tust. Der Mayhems Schlauch ist besser da er weniger Weichmacher enthält und wenn du die Wassertemperatur mit dem Mora um die 30 Grad halten kannst löst sich sehr wenig auf. Ich hatte bei mir nach 2 Jahren kein Weichmacher im Kühler (CPU) was sich abgesetzt hatte.

Die Grafikkarte ist gut, ich habe für meine 2080er sogar mehr bezahlt und ist keine Super.


----------



## rackcity (3. November 2019)

Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
+
Warenkorb | Caseking

reicht mit der 360LT oder sollte ich zum 360PRO greifen bzw. 420er Radi?

Ist jetzt der Finale Warenkorb. Mit 3L Flüssigkeit zum Befüllen sollte ich auskommen?

Winkel habe ich 45° + 90° welche dabei, die Anschlüsse sollten denke reichen. Schlauch habe ich gegen deinen getauscht.

Kannst du noch einmal Korrektur schauen? Nicht das ich im Eifer des Gefechts wirklich noch nen ziemlich bescheidenen Fehler gemacht habe.


----------



## IICARUS (3. November 2019)

Ich komme mit dem 360 LT gut aus, der Pro kannst Push/Pull verbauen, was du meiner Meinung nach nicht brauchst. Bei mir kann ich 9x 120mm oder 4x 180mm Lüfter verbauen und meine 9x 120mm Lüfter müssen noch nicht mal im Hochsommer über 550 U/min laufen. Daher finde ich Push/Pull nicht als nötig an.

Beim 420er Mora könntest halt die neuen 200mm Noctua Lüfter verwenden, die auch sehr gut sind.
Ich komme aber mit dem 360er gut aus und muss den 420er nicht haben. Leider gab es zu meiner Zeit noch keine schwarzen Noctua 120mm, da ich auf Noctua Lüfter gesetzt habe.

Mit Winkel meine ich eher Adapter worauf auch ein Anschluss geschraubt werden kann, denn es kann immer passieren das beim einbau ein Schlauch nicht gut verläuft und man ein Winkeladapter zwischen setzen muss. Mit gewinkelten Anschlüsse kann man nie genau ins Detail planen. Es kommt noch dazu das ein 13/10er Schlauch leichter abknicken kann wenn eine bestimmte Länge vorhanden ist und der Schlauch wärmer wird. Habe daher bei mir auf 16/10er Schlauch gesetzt, da der im Prinzip nie abknicken kann und so bedenkenlos auch ohne Winkeladapter verbaut werden kann. Habe auch aus optischen Gründen versucht auf Winkeladapter zu verzichten und nur welche verbaut wo es wirklich notwendig war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oberhalb der Grafikkarte ist so ein Adapter verbaut und darauf sitzt der Anschluss.
Alphacool Eiszapfen L-Verbinder drehbar G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome | Adapter | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## rackcity (3. November 2019)

Ok, ich bin gerade dezent überfordert. 

Ich bin mir noch immer nicht so ganz sicher, wie ich die Anschlüsse verlegen möchte und ineiweit ich dafür bestimmte Winkel, Anschlüsse, Adapter nutzen soll.

Ich muss ja sogesehen zum Mo-Ra raus. D.h einer muss raus, ein anderer muss wieder rein.

Und ich habe ehrlich gesagt bei dem Case überhaupt keinen Dunst, wie ich genau und am geschicktesten die Schläuche verlege und was ich an Winkel, Stecker brauche.

Muss zugeben, ist auch meine erste custom Wakü. Ich weiß nicht so recht was geht und was nicht geht, was gut ausschaut, was ******* ausschaut. 

Die Alternative wäre:

ich starte mit dem Alphacool Set (ggf. mit einem größeren Radi, 360er), nehme die Graka unter Lukü (habe sowieso kein OC vor bei der Graka) und erweitere im späteren verlauf das gesamte System.


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. November 2019)

> ich starte mit dem Alphacool Set (ggf. mit einem größeren Radi, 360er),  nehme die Graka unter Lukü (habe sowieso kein OC vor bei der Graka) und  erweitere im späteren verlauf das gesamte System.



Dann aber nicht aus deinem Link für 210€ sondern 150€: Alphacool Eissturm Gaming Copper 30 3x120mm - Komplettset - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de


+ 2m Schlauch: Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 13/10 mm - 1m - 13 / 10mm Schlauch | Mindfactory.de


----------

